# Chinese ATV needs universal snowplow



## loadie (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey all, 

I know the Chinese stuff is cheap, but it's all I could afford for the time being. I'm looking for a fairly inexpensive manual plow setup for my machine. Any ideas where I could get one from?

Thanks


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

loadie;683153 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I know the Chinese stuff is cheap, but it's all I could afford for the time being. I'm looking for a fairly inexpensive manual plow setup for my machine. Any ideas where I could get one from?
> 
> Thanks


Hey I know a lot of people running chinese units and don't have mush trouble. we like the maintanance free Moose plows, we have 2 and never have busted one yet after years of plowing.


----------



## loadie (Dec 19, 2008)

I sent them an e-mail about their cost and if it would fit my ATV.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

prolly have to make it fit, on a good note i bought a fleet of chinese scoots and they are fine imo nut and bolt the whole thing and you should be okay.


----------



## loadie (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah I had to tighten everything when I took it out of the crate. I have to take it into the shop and have a tune up done to it though! Not many guys around here will touch these toys. I found a place about 40 minutes away, so I'll take it in once I get the snow moved from the trailer.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i work on my own scoots, i have a good forum that covers it all. you should look into it if your handy but lacking confidence or knowledge imo youd be surprised what you find out there?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Ask Tommy10plows about chinese atv's I think he has 5 of them.


----------



## loadie (Dec 19, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;684472 said:


> i work on my own scoots, i have a good forum that covers it all. you should look into it if your handy but lacking confidence or knowledge imo youd be surprised what you find out there?


Where is your forum? I am pretty handy, just need some help is all.

Thanks


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

its a scoot forum you need a chi wheeler forum.


----------



## loadie (Dec 19, 2008)

Can you send me the other forum website please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## loadie (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I have the old ATV all tuned up, I think, need a new battery, the one that came with it is a piece of S^&T! I changed the oil with synthetic ATV oil for a wet clutch. tightening all the nut's and bolts, tightened the chain and bought a winch, which I will have to fabricate a holder for it. Not it's time to get the plow blade! I'm working on getting one from a guy on Kijiji. $330 Cdn with a swivel system 48" blade. The winch was $50.00 from Crappy tire.


----------



## loadie (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I have the plow attached and mickey moused the winch, it needs to be welded to the frame some how, I'll figure that out later!!


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

look for an old garden tracor plow and make it fit your machine.usually takes about a day but it only cost me 60 bucks all said and done


----------



## loadie (Dec 19, 2008)

Well the winch is now mounted! I have a small hobby stick welder. The job is not the best by any means, but it works 100%.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

lets see pic's


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

loadie;683153 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I know the Chinese stuff is cheap, but it's all I could afford for the time being. I'm looking for a fairly inexpensive manual plow setup for my machine. Any ideas where I could get one from?
> 
> Thanks


Contact Joel Vermetti @ ISS Custom Import Plows @ 616-855-2812. He will be able to handle your needs.

Jon


----------



## loadie (Dec 19, 2008)

Pictures to follow at a later date. I have to travel for the next few days!


----------

